# Jogging Strollers



## TheBEast (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone have one or have recommendations in my search?  Looking for one to take with me running.  I run a couple of times a week.  Thinking about a Bob, but want to hear thoughts.....

Thanks!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 12, 2009)

We love our Bob.  It is our everything stroller.  Well made.  Maneuvers like a dream.  I can't believe I am talking about a stroller like this....


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> We love our Bob.  It is our everything stroller.  Well made.  Maneuvers like a dream.  I can't believe I am talking about a stroller like this....



Is Bob a Swedish nanny?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Is Bob a Swedish nanny?



:lol:


----------



## HD333 (Jun 15, 2009)

We had the BOB double wide jogger (twins), it was a great go anywhere trike.

Gotta get the optional cup holders though.

HD


----------



## Diarmuid (Jun 25, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> Anyone have one or have recommendations in my search?  Looking for one to take with me running.  I run a couple of times a week.  Thinking about a Bob, but want to hear thoughts.....
> 
> Thanks!



If you are training for a marathon or really hitting the pavement hard running multiple miles every day, you will probably be most happy with the fixed front wheel configuration.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 25, 2010)

We picked up a Bob last summer and love it....with Baby #2 on the way now time for the double!


----------



## severine (Jun 25, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> We picked up a Bob last summer and love it....with Baby #2 on the way now time for the double!


I have a double baby jogger I don't need anymore. I picked it up used on Craigslist a year or two ago and maybe used it 5 times (my kids are big for their ages and so quite heavy to push). It's not the latest and greatest but I'd love to send it off to a good home. Just keep in mind that experts recommend not jogging with a baby until s/he is 6 months old.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 25, 2010)

severine said:


> I have a double baby jogger I don't need anymore. I picked it up used on Craigslist a year or two ago and maybe used it 5 times (my kids are big for their ages and so quite heavy to push). It's not the latest and greatest but I'd love to send it off to a good home. Just keep in mind that experts recommend not jogging with a baby until s/he is 6 months old.



Is the double you have a Bob?  If it is if you wouldn't mind PMing a photo I might be interested.

Yup, we won't be taking the baby out jogging until she can at least hold up her own head and has some good strength.  Certainly a consideration we had when we picked up our first Bob.


----------



## severine (Jun 25, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> Is the double you have a Bob?  If it is if you wouldn't mind PMing a photo I might be interested.
> 
> Yup, we won't be taking the baby out jogging until she can at least hold up her own head and has some good strength.  Certainly a consideration we had when we picked up our first Bob.


Nah, it's old. I don't remember what brand it was but it got the job done. I'm just looking to hand it off to someone at this point as I hate seeing it sit unused in the basement. The Bob is much nicer than what we could afford at the time.  You'll love their double!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2010)

Loved the BOB stroller we had. Definitely the way to go.


----------

